# LGDs are AMAZING



## woodsie (May 20, 2013)

I was nervous about my two Pyr's that have never been around birthing and lambs before....well Samson woke me up at 3am with an excited constant barking and I found my ewe had delivered 3 beautiful babies in the middle of the night. I jumped out of bed because it was definitely not the usual bark and I guess I can tell the difference in my sleep because their usualy coyote barking never wakes me up. 

Well we now have 7 lambs in the field and the dogs are doing amazing. The lambs are jumping and bouncing around but no chasing...in fact the lambs are actually climbing on the dogs. I am proud of both the dogs but my male Samson is just incredible....he gives mom space but is so vigalent in making sure nothing comes around to bother the mom's and babies...including the female Pyr, who is doing really well but is not as respectful of mom's feelings. She will come right up and try to lick the babies but my male will literally crawl on his belly and ever so slowly and gently stick his tongue out and watch mom to see her reaction before continuing. It is truly amazing as this is 4th home and he has never been around livestock previously....I almost tear up at how incredible a dog he is (now that he is behind an inescapable fence system). They are doing so well and I am just so proud of them I had to brag.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 20, 2013)

Woodsie,   

   *That is for you! You stuck with those dogs and look what has happened in the past few months! You had a heart determined to do what you could and you did it.*   

to the dogs!    .... the crawling thing is amazing... I have pictures on my website of Callie the Anatolian doing the same thing at 12 months old. It really is amazing to see the dogs take incredible care. My one giant male tends to really clean the 3 lb Nigeies but then the nigies topple...it is so cute!

Your lambs jumping and climbing on the dogs is really a site isn't it!

I know you must have the BIGGEST smile on your face!    

See the dogs had it in them... but it took youto "help" them get to their potential. I hope others read this and understand..


----------



## terrilhb (May 20, 2013)

What fantastic dogs. Especially your male. How awesome. Congratulations on all your hard work and on your new babies.


----------



## Baymule (May 21, 2013)

Congratulations on a job well done. I too have a Pyr that was a "reject" and had to deal with her problems. These are fantastic dogs and they just need someone who will love them and let them bloom into their full potential. Because of your loving heart and understanding what this dog needed, you have a trusted caretaker for your herd. Give yourself a big pat on the back, then go hug your dogs!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 21, 2013)

*Wonderful!!!   *


----------



## woodsie (May 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I hope it helps encourage others that are struggling with their LGDs and frustration they sometimes cause...just a few months ago I was thinking of putting them down because they kept escaping and my neighbour was accusing them of killing their calves. It was a horrible time but thanks to Southern's and other's advice and assurance, a husband building a good fence and me educating myself on how to LGDs actually work we finally have two fantastic working LGDs that I actually TRUST! 

They are definitely amazing dogs....everyone that visits always falls in love with them and wants one and then I tell them a story or two of what they put me through and explain their specific needs and then they sheepishly decide it is better to just come visit them.  

Today both dogs were snuggling with my orphan bottle baby in the rain and it makes it all worth it...kind of like watching a child graduate!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!  What an amazing turn around!  So glad that the situation has changed so that now what was a source of aggrevation is a source of pride and joy.  And congratulations on your new babies too!


----------



## woodsie (Jun 1, 2013)

Now I get to brag about my female Winnie...honestly I wasn't sure she had the true LGD genes in there but she is really starting to impress me. We have coyotes digging under our fences and since I had both the dogs in with the lambs I decided to split them up so one could be in with my new babies goats (a doe that just had twins - day olds and 2 new 10wk olds I just brought home) in their pen. Also in that pen is 4 ducks in loose fencing under a trampoline and a mama hen and her single chick. 

I honestly was expecting some antics from her but she has been fantastic with them all. That's a lot of new things to protect and she was very interested in the chick (Samson the male got a chick the day before, it wandered into the wrong pen and he didn't think it should be there, he wasn't even acting guilty plucking this little chick) I told her no, that's our chick and she let it wander around the pen all day. What a good girl! No mouthing, chasing, pawing, she was a total lady. Now barking the night away keeping those coyotes at bay. Truly amazing!...even my husband was impressed!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 3, 2013)

Good dogs!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2013)

What good dogs! Give them a treat!


----------

